# Adding a second shower head?



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You need a control valve that can divert water from one head to another. Typical shower controls divert water from a tubspout to the shower by way of a diverter on the tub spout itself.
Does your shower control have a diverter built into the control? Hansgrohe makes them as do many higher priced plumbing companies.
If your's isn't one of them, you can install diverter parts that are attached to the shower arms. You just need to reach up to where the arm comes out of the wall to make the adjustments.
Ron


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Since you have the walls open and don't seem to have a problem with doing plumbing, I would suggest adding a multi position diverter. You could switch from reg head, to over head, or to a hand held... Delta makes a nice one that we install when needed. It will even allow combinations of head if your water pressure/flow rate will support it. 
Here is a link to one I found on sale for little over $50, but do a search and see what you can find. 
http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Prod/...-Diverter-Trim-Polished-Chrome/85420/Cat/1198


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

lyjj1224 said:


> 2009年02月05日*百度排名优化*过程中的问题 今天突然发现ip大幅度增加，才引起了我的注意，发现*百度优化*排名的关键词来了很多的ip，都是我的主要关键词，当然自然*百度排名*本来就非常的靠前，之前只是有推广挡在前面，没有多少流量过来。关键词：是丰胸 丰胸产品 泰国圣荷丰胸 圣荷丰胸等等！*百度优化*排名还是做其他的搜索引擎的优化排名，都要踏踏实实的把内容做好，只要百度认为你的网站有价值就会很快的收录你了！做百度排名就是要了解最基本的一些算法！调整页面，使之有一个很好的排名效果，这也是*网络优化*的目的！ 自我分析：估计是行业的问题，我所选择的行业是丰胸行业，最火的季节应该是春夏，但现在已经是冬天了，一些商家可能感觉盲目的竞价不会给公司带来太多的效益，放弃了竞价


 Can anyone translate? All his posts are like this.


----------



## johnnyboy (Oct 8, 2007)

translation: spammer


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

johnnyboy said:


> translation: spammer


I need some little squares. Where is he?
Ron


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------

